# Installing Samba36 Error 1 (requires GSSAPI_BASE ...)



## altyne (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi,

At first the GUI presented with a screen that you can tick what features to install. I selected I believe the AD stuff and entered.

I need to remove and revert back to main selection screen when installing samba36 server. How should I clear the entries and go back to GUI selection screen.

This is an error I got: (When I type `make install`)

```
samba36-3.6.25 ADS support requires GSSAPI_BASE, GSSAPI_HEIMDAL, or GSSAP_MIT
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2015)

`make rmconfig`, see ports(7).


----------

